# Suche einen guten Java-Obfuscator?



## Technikextra (28. Mrz 2017)

Hallo, 
Ich suche seit einiger zeit nach einem Obfusicator für Java jar's, welcher Strings unlesbar macht und für Plugins (Bungeecod, Spigot(also keine ausführbare Jar)) geeignet ist und am besten noch mit Maven Funktioniert.
 Ich habe natürlich schon danach gesucht, allerdings habe ich neben JGuard und ProGuard nichts gefunden. Und ProGuard lässt Strings lesbar und JGuard hab ich erst gar nicht zum laufen bekommen.
Ich hoffe, ihr versteht meine Frage und könnt mir eventuell weiterhelfen 
Schon einmal Danke im voraus


----------



## Thallius (28. Mrz 2017)

Ja du Must einfach viel Geld ausgeben. Kostenlos gibt es nunmal nichts gescheites...


----------



## inflamer (4. Aug 2017)

Ich nutze seit Jahren ProGuard, das heute immer noch weitergepflegt wird. Kann es nur weiterempfehlen: https://www.guardsquare.com/en/proguard


----------

